# New TUG2.com website now live for all owners!



## TUGBrian

Tonight is the night folks. we shall be upgrading to the new version of the TUG marketplace, ratings/reviews, and member only section that we have been testing for the past few months.

This is just a notification that if you try to log into the marketplace or the ratings/reviews site and experience errors or are unable to connect...its likely because we are in the process of migrating things over.

I will announce once the migration is complete and there will be much rejoicing! 

Thank you for your patience, and I hope you enjoy this christmas present!

*Edit - We have completed the upgrade and the site is now live!*

http://tug2.com

check out everything you can!

1. login/password
2. rating/reviews
3. your marketplace ads (posting them, editing them, viewing messages, sending messages)
4. the MY tug section with your account and review info
5. ratings and reviews section, posting/reading reviews...sending member help emails...making sure all the data shows up properly and isnt messed up etc!

Thank you so much in advance for you help!  Please post any and all issues you have with the site here, nothing is too small!

*
EDIT NOTE: FOR THOSE OF YOU GETTING GENERAL SERVER ERRORS, READ THIS:*

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1707932&postcount=44


----------



## TUGBrian

bump, this should be happening in the next hour or so!


----------



## TUGBrian

looks like we have success!

Please check out the site here:

http://tug2.com

check out everything you can!

1. login/password
2. rating/reviews
3. your marketplace ads (posting them, editing them, viewing messages, sending messages)
4. the MY tug section with your account and review info
5. ratings and reviews section, posting/reading reviews...sending member help emails...making sure all the data shows up properly and isnt messed up etc!

Thank you so much in advance for you help!  Please post any and all issues you have with the site here, nothing is too small!


----------



## x3 skier

The forgot password link takes me back to the home page. I didn't really forget it but just wanted to check.


----------



## pedro47

Looks Awesome !!!! Thanks, you have done an outstanding "Job."


----------



## OKPACIFIC

*Hawaii for sale?*

Great Job all around Brian!

I noticed there is no Hawaii timeshares for sale when you you use the drop down menu on the left,


----------



## Quiet Pine

Very handsome. Great job and thanks, Brian.


----------



## Iwant2gonow

Love the new format! Thanks for all of the hard work.

I have been trying to post a for rental ad both last night and today. Each time I hit submit I receive the following message...

*We are unable to fulfill your request at this time, please try again.
We apologize for the inconvenience. *

I thought it might have been because you were working on the site but when it happened again today I thought it might be a glitch?
I tried in Chrome and Firefox with the same result.


----------



## clotheshorse

Iwant2gonow said:


> Love the new format! Thanks for all of the hard work.
> 
> I have been trying to post a for rental ad both last night and today. Each time I hit submit I receive the following message...
> 
> *We are unable to fulfill your request at this time, please try again.
> We apologize for the inconvenience. *
> 
> I thought it might have been because you were working on the site but when it happened again today I thought it might be a glitch?
> I tried in Chrome and Firefox with the same result.



Nice upgrade  But ditto, I'm having a similar problem.  Tried to complete a marketplace search at 10AM PST.


----------



## TUGBrian

can you let me know which step you are on (the final one? to submit the completed ad?) just before you get this message?

thank you for the feedback, we are working all day to sort them out!

in the past when we had similar issues with posting ads, it was always due to some odd content (html/symbols) in the description.  can you try to post your ads with nothing in the description area (you can certainly go back and edit it to add the description after its posted)

also, what resort?


----------



## TUGBrian

also looking into the PW reminder and hawaii issues mentioned above.

also working on mexico resales missing.  (note they arent gone, just a glitch in display)


----------



## clotheshorse

TUGBrian said:


> can you let me know which step you are on (the final one? to submit the completed ad?) just before you get this message?
> 
> thank you for the feedback, we are working all day to sort them out!
> 
> in the past when we had similar issues with posting ads, it was always due to some odd content (html/symbols) in the description.  can you try to post your ads with nothing in the description area (you can certainly go back and edit it to add the description after its posted)
> 
> also, what resort?



Brian, for me - I'm not trying to post, but rather search.  I click on search ads, add the word Westin and click the for sale option.   I get an empty screen now rather the error page.

Hope this helps.


----------



## TUGBrian

hmm...I tried to repeat that error and got all the westin for sales.

can you confirm nothing else is checked?

does this link work for you?

http://testing.tug2.com/MarketplaceClassifiedResults.aspx?ResortName=westin&ForSale=True&


----------



## clotheshorse

TUGBrian said:


> hmm...I tried to repeat that error and got all the westin for sales.
> 
> can you confirm nothing else is checked?
> 
> does this link work for you?
> 
> http://testing.tug2.com/MarketplaceClassifiedResults.aspx?ResortName=westin&ForSale=True&



Still getting an error - Maybe its my browser:  http://tug2.com/MarketplaceClassifiedResults.aspx?ResortName=14466&ForSale=True&


----------



## Iwant2gonow

TUGBrian said:


> can you let me know which step you are on (the final one? to submit the completed ad?) just before you get this message?
> 
> thank you for the feedback, we are working all day to sort them out!
> 
> in the past when we had similar issues with posting ads, it was always due to some odd content (html/symbols) in the description.  can you try to post your ads with nothing in the description area (you can certainly go back and edit it to add the description after its posted)
> 
> also, what resort?



I just went in to post without the description and (to submit the completed ad) clicked submit and my ad was posted 3 times (several past attempts went through apparently).
Not sure why I received the message that request could not be fulfilled but problem is solved now 
Thanks


----------



## TUGBrian

clotheshorse said:


> Still getting an error - Maybe its my browser:  http://tug2.com/MarketplaceClassifiedResults.aspx?ResortName=14466&ForSale=True&



that is a different link than the one for just "westin"

maybe you clicked one of the auto-fill resorts and there simply are no resales or rentals?  Although when I click your link I get no results (the page does show up).

did the link I copied above work for you?  its a list of all westin resales.


----------



## TUGBrian

note that mexico is now back on the map...all the resales and rentals should show up fine.


----------



## winnipiseogee

Great look!  Really like the new layout.

On the trouble shooting side...Gulf Coast Florida TS rentals have the east cost submenus.

Thanks for all the hard work you guys put into this!


----------



## TUGBrian

shall look into that, should be an easy fix.


----------



## dioxide45

Will the links in the red menu bar at the top of the forums be updated? They seem to still point to the old site.


----------



## chriskre

I tried adding some pictures for my reviews but I keep getting an error that they are too big and to email you the pictures.


----------



## VegasBella

Looks great. I haven't tried many features so can't give that kind of feedback, but the overall look is VASTLY IMPROVED!


----------



## TUGBrian

dioxide45 said:


> Will the links in the red menu bar at the top of the forums be updated? They seem to still point to the old site.



oh good call...ill get on that this week!


----------



## TUGBrian

chriskre said:


> I tried adding some pictures for my reviews but I keep getting an error that they are too big and to email you the pictures.



believe picture upload is limited to 1mb.

can you shrink them down a bit?

here are the steps for any PC

    Right click on the image file in the File Explorer, select Open With, Paint.

    Select main menu item Image, Stretch/Skew ... Change the Horizontal and Vertical percentages to a percentage less than 100. ...

(try 50/50)

    Select the main menu item File >> Save As to save the resized image.


----------



## TUGBrian

VegasBella said:


> Looks great. I haven't tried many features so can't give that kind of feedback, but the overall look is VASTLY IMPROVED!



thank you, this has been a long project!!!


----------



## chriskre

TUGBrian said:


> believe picture upload is limited to 1mb.
> 
> 
> 
> can you shrink them down a bit?
> 
> 
> 
> here are the steps for any PC
> 
> 
> 
> Right click on the image file in the File Explorer, select Open With, Paint.
> 
> 
> 
> Select main menu item Image, Stretch/Skew ... Change the Horizontal and Vertical percentages to a percentage less than 100. ...
> 
> 
> 
> (try 50/50)
> 
> 
> 
> Select the main menu item File >> Save As to save the resized image.




Wouldn't you know I have a Mac and it's a royal pain to resize pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csxjohn

When I take photos that I intend to post anywhere on the net I set my camera for the lowest quality pics.  The photos are fine but I never have a problem with them being too big to any sites I use.

I know this won't help with photos already taken but may be useful in the future.


----------



## baybee210

*Get error when click on Marketplace*

I get error message this morning when I click on Marketplace.


----------



## urban5

*I get the following message on Marketplace*

since yesterday afternoon.  I use the latest version of Firefox:

We are unable to fulfill your request at this time, please try again.
We apologize for the inconvenience.

TUG Home

if you are seeing this page and using america online (AOL) as your web browser, we recommend minimizing aol and trying the internet explorer icon on your desktop for a better online experience with TUG


----------



## Bucky

Same problems as above with Marketplace!


----------



## Makai Guy

Links in the red bar at the top of BBS pages have been fixed to go to the revised non-bbs pages.


----------



## TUGBrian

is anyone still having connection issues to the marketplace?


----------



## TUGBrian

chriskre said:


> Wouldn't you know I have a Mac and it's a royal pain to resize pics.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



just how big are these?


----------



## Makai Guy

chriskre said:


> Wouldn't you know I have a Mac and it's a royal pain to resize pics.



Don't have a Mac, but found this page: http://www.howtogeek.com/201638/use-your-macs-preview-app-to-crop-resize-rotate-and-edit-images/

Looks like this should do it fairly easily:
Mac PREVIEW app > Tools > Adjust size


----------



## Egret1986

*Went to Marketplace from Forums---no problem, but from Home Page Still get error*



urban5 said:


> since yesterday afternoon.  I use the latest version of Firefox:
> 
> We are unable to fulfill your request at this time, please try again.
> We apologize for the inconvenience.
> 
> TUG Home
> 
> if you are seeing this page and using america online (AOL) as your web browser, we recommend minimizing aol and trying the internet explorer icon on your desktop for a better online experience with TUG



I just got this error when going into Marketplace and Reviews from HOME page.



TUGBrian said:


> is anyone still having connection issues to the marketplace?



No problems to Marketplace from Forums, but from Home Page buttons.

Great job on everything!


----------



## alwysonvac

Is there some way to format the Descriptions for the Classified Ads?

The ads are now displayed without line breaks (carriage returns). My ad now looks like one continuous blob of data.

Thanks


----------



## csxjohn

TUGBrian said:


> is anyone still having connection issues to the marketplace?



I was trying to look at the price history of Summer Bay Resort.  I got through the searches to get to the Summer Bay page but when I clicked on the price history link I got the error message with the old logo on it.


----------



## TUGBrian

Egret1986 said:


> I just got this error when going into Marketplace and Reviews from HOME page.
> 
> 
> 
> No problems to Marketplace from Forums, but from Home Page buttons.
> 
> Great job on everything!




i have just finished updating the tug2.net homepage...it was pointing to the old links.


----------



## TUGBrian

alwysonvac said:


> Is there some way to format the Descriptions for the Classified Ads?
> 
> The ads are now displayed without line breaks (carriage returns). My ad now looks like one continuous blob of data.
> 
> Thanks



have to look into this, we found this bug in the beginning and addressed it (or thought we did)

can you go in and edit your ad to add the spaces back and republish?  ill watch to put it right back up for you to see if that fixes it.


----------



## Egret1986

*Great!  Worked!*



TUGBrian said:


> i have just finished updating the tug2.net homepage...it was pointing to the old links.



Thanks for everything!!!!


----------



## TUGBrian

csxjohn said:


> I was trying to look at the price history of Summer Bay Resort.  I got through the searches to get to the Summer Bay page but when I clicked on the price history link I got the error message with the old logo on it.



we definately ran into some issues with sales history data, its being worked on...but keep letting me know if you find these random errors it may help us track down the problem.


----------



## alwysonvac

Why do some of the ads show old post dates? For example, I'm seeing Posted Date going back to 2008.
Keyword Search doesn't seem to be working under "Search Classified Ads". I tried Marriott, Sheraton and Hilton Grand Vacations Club.

Updates for the TUG Marketplace - Some resorts are named "Hilton Grand *Vacation* Club" instead of "Hilton Grand *Vacations* Club".


----------



## alwysonvac

TUGBrian said:


> have to look into this, we found this bug in the beginning and addressed it (or thought we did)
> 
> can you go in and edit your ad to add the spaces back and republish?  ill watch to put it right back up for you to see if that fixes it.



I tried it again. It doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## TUGBrian

ok..for those of you getting random general server errors, I have fixed this problem on my test computer that I could reproduce by deleting the cookies for tug2.com within your browser:

instructions for those of you who with the issue....remember to delete only the tug2.com cookies =)

https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/delete-cookies-remove-info-websites-stored

for firefox users


http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/internet-explorer/delete-manage-cookies#ie=ie-11

for IE users


https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/95647?hl=en

for chrome users
\

for mac/safari users:

http://support.apple.com/kb/PH5049


----------



## TUGBrian

alwysonvac said:


> Why do some of the ads show old post dates? For example, I'm seeing Posted Date going back to 2008.
> Keyword Search doesn't seem to be working under "Search Classified Ads". I tried Marriott, Sheraton and Hilton Grand Vacations Club.
> 
> Updates for the TUG Marketplace - Some resorts are named "Hilton Grand *Vacation* Club" instead of "Hilton Grand *Vacations* Club".



could actually be when that ad was posted, lots of people just renew ads year after year.

without knowing the ad in question, thats just a guess though!



per the HGVC, i see two missing the S, ive added it.


----------



## TUGBrian

can also try putting in this code between your lines to add spaces 

<br>

it should accept html just fine, not saying its a permanent fix...as we will get to that...but if you want it to show up pretty asap...that should get you by.


----------



## dioxide45

I also notice that the links under Help&Advice all seem to go to the old site format. Not sure if that is intentional? Even if it is, the links in the header once there are broken and get the General Server Error message and the link in the server error to TUG Home doesn't work either.

I have checked my cookies and I don't have one to TUG2.com. I did delete the ones for TUG2.net though.


----------



## TUGBrian

anything that directs to TUG2.NET is still valid actually.  itll take me awahile to find all the links that go to tug2.com that have been migrated to the new tug2.com server.

frustrating, as we assumed all the names would remain the same.


----------



## chapjim

It's stylish but I don't like it.  My own listings don't have enough information -- only the name of the resort, price, and the expiration date.

I typically have several listings at the same resort -- different dates and/or different size units.  I can't tell which is which without opening them all.

Searches do not show my own listings or anyone else's for that matter.


----------



## TUGBrian

what issues are you having with searches?  you are the only one to report an issue...if no results are being returned likely something has been checked or selected that is eliminating all results.

could you provide some more info?


also what do you mean about your own listings not having enough info?  did you click the "view ad" link?  that expands the ad to show all the information.


----------



## davidvel

*For Rent Hawaii*

When you go to For Rent Hawaii (any island) at the top it says "For Sale - Hawaii"


----------



## TUGBrian

davidvel said:


> When you go to For Rent Hawaii (any island) at the top it says "For Sale - Hawaii"



Good catch, thank you.


----------



## TUGBrian

alwysonvac said:


> I tried it again. It doesn't seem to be working.



believe we have sorted this out...your ad shows the spaces now.

it was only displaying the blob of text within the my tug section (where you view and edit your own ads)...viewed live on the site the formatting shows properly.


----------



## TUGBrian

davidvel said:


> When you go to For Rent Hawaii (any island) at the top it says "For Sale - Hawaii"



hmm, seems this is only an issue for the testing site...not the live site?

noone should be going to testing.tug2.com anymore.


----------



## TUGBrian

keep all the issues/bugs coming guys!  I thank you all so much for finding these glitches so we can sort them out!


----------



## chapjim

TUGBrian said:


> what issues are you having with searches?  you are the only one to report an issue...if no results are being returned likely something has been checked or selected that is eliminating all results.
> 
> could you provide some more info?
> 
> 
> also what do you mean about your own listings not having enough info?  did you click the "view ad" link?  that expands the ad to show all the information.



If I go to Search Classified Ads and enter Wyndham Bonnet Creek in the Resort Name / Location / Keyword field and specify no other search terms, I should get quite a few listings including my own.  I get nothing.

If I go to the My Classifieds page, my listings show but the only information is the resort, price, and the expiration date of the listing.  It would be nice if the week and number of bedrooms were shown like the old page did.  If, for example, I have eight listings for one resort, they all look the same except for price.  I know the detail is available if I click on the ad.


----------



## alwysonvac

TUGBrian said:


> can also try putting in this code between your lines to add spaces
> 
> <br>
> 
> it should accept html just fine, not saying its a permanent fix...as we will get to that...but if you want it to show up pretty asap...that should get you by.



Thanks my listing has been fixed


----------



## alwysonvac

chapjim said:


> If I go to Search Classified Ads and enter Wyndham Bonnet Creek in the Resort Name / Location / Keyword field and specify no other search terms, I should get quite a few listings including my own.  I get nothing.
> .



Yes, that's what I experienced as well and reported in Post #42.

_Keyword Search doesn't seem to be working under "Search Classified Ads". I tried Marriott, Sheraton and Hilton Grand Vacations Club_


----------



## alwysonvac

*Ads with posted dates going back to 2008*



TUGBrian said:


> could actually be when that ad was posted, lots of people just renew ads year after year.
> 
> without knowing the ad in question, thats just a guess though!



I sorted the section called "For Sale - Florida - Gulf Coast / Orlando - Orlando Area" by posted date. Multiple ads came up as far back as 2008.

I guess agents can reused the single TUG ad for selling multiple weeks over several years.


----------



## TUGBrian

great feedback, I can see the issue with the search keyword...hopefully thats an easy fix.  will let you know!


----------



## chriskre

TUGBrian said:


> just how big are these?



3264 X 2448.
From 1.6 to 2.8 Mb.  



Makai Guy said:


> Don't have a Mac, but found this page: http://www.howtogeek.com/201638/use-your-macs-preview-app-to-crop-resize-rotate-and-edit-images/
> 
> Looks like this should do it fairly easily:
> Mac PREVIEW app > Tools > Adjust size



Thanks.  
I know how to do it but it's like a 3 step process and you gotta save everything twice.  I edit photos all day for my ebay store but I still find it to be a pain.  So much so that I now pay an online software to store and edit the size of my photos along with hosting them.  It's just so much easier to upload and resize them with the online server than on my computer.


----------



## chriskre

csxjohn said:


> When I take photos that I intend to post anywhere on the net I set my camera for the lowest quality pics.  The photos are fine but I never have a problem with them being too big to any sites I use.
> 
> I know this won't help with photos already taken but may be useful in the future.



I wasn't thinking of posting them online at the time, but thanks for the info.


----------



## TUGBrian

ill see if we can up the image file to 2mb....but anything above that is a bit silly picture wise.  it would be larger than most screen resolutions.


----------



## davidvel

TUGBrian said:


> ill see if we can up the image file to 2mb....but anything above that is a bit silly picture wise.  it would be larger than most screen resolutions.


For anything posted on a website (not for those to download and then use for printing photos), larger than a few hundred KB is overkill. 

I understand people don't want "the hassle" of downsizing, but even the dullest modern phones/cameras, take photos in excess of 1-2MB; decent cameras are 15-20MB+ per photo.


----------



## dioxide45

chriskre said:


> I wasn't thinking of posting them online at the time, but thanks for the info.



Another issue is that I am not going to take two sets of photos, one to post and others to potentially print. I want to be able to skim through the photos I take and decide if I will upload some or not.

Is it not possible to have the website rescale the photos automatically? I am sure that other sites do this. I know that a photo that my wife uploads to Facebook is no longer the same size and or quality as the original as if I download it again, the file size is not the same.

This is why I have opted to just put all my photos in a Flickr account, no need to worry about resizing and such.


----------



## TUGBrian

made some tweaks to the queries in the marketplace...should have taken care of the search issues mentioned above!


----------



## chriskre

TUGBrian said:


> ill see if we can up the image file to 2mb....but anything above that is a bit silly picture wise.  it would be larger than most screen resolutions.



Oh don't worry about it.
It's really not that important.  I just get carried away taking pictures at the timeshares I stay at because I want to remember them myself.  

I post them on Tripadvisor so people can just go there to see them if they want to see my reviews with pictures, I'm one of their top reviewers.


----------



## TUGBrian

limit should now be 3mb.

you can write more reviews on TUG too =)


----------



## m4travels

In the Marketplace, when one hits the "All Bargain Basement" link, one appears to get all of the listings....unless, of course, $20,000 is a bargain!  (And it might be for some!!)

Michael


----------



## chriskre

TUGBrian said:


> limit should now be 3mb.
> 
> you can write more reviews on TUG too =)



Thanks.  
I've got several that I'm due to write before I forget.
It was a busy year for timeshare stays.


----------



## tschwa2

When I click on All Bargain Basement, All for sale comes up instead (many over $500).  Speaking of which there is no All for Sale tab, to see the latest listings overall instead of by region.


----------



## TUGBrian

working on the bargain basement issue...someone mentioned it just above your post.

not sure anyone ever used the "all for sale" query, it would literally return 2500ish resorts...but we can add it.


----------



## chriskre

Maybe it's just me but where is the search box?
Is it the filter box?  

There isn't any "go" button so is there no way to search a specific resort with all like the past site?  

Say I just wanted to see everything for sale, rent, exchange etc. for just one specific resort.  

Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## tschwa2

TUGBrian said:


> working on the bargain basement issue...someone mentioned it just above your post.
> 
> not sure anyone ever used the "all for sale" query, it would literally return 2500ish resorts...but we can add it.



It's not that I want to see all 2500.  I just like to skim through the most recent 30 or so that have been added since the last time I checked.


----------



## TUGBrian

links in both the dropdown and the left hand side titled "search classified ads":

http://tug2.com/MarketplaceClassifiedBrowse.aspx


----------



## swditz

Brian I really like the new look for the market place. I use it frequently to see rentals/sales listed. I am curious about the listings availability. Do the listers have the ability to remove the adds when rented or sold? Can they be edited to say no longer available? I on occasion look through a lot of adds and wonder if they are all still available. By marking the adds this way it would also show the effectiveness of the marketplace.


----------



## TUGBrian

all the marketplace functionality remains the same as the previous marketplace.

all ads expire in 90 days if not extended
all ads can be marked as sold/rented.


----------



## dioxide45

*Review Posted Without Paragraph Breaks*

I posted a review of Marriott's Ocean Pionte. I know that when I copy pasted it in to the review form it had paragraph breaks. However when I look at the review that has been posted, there are no paragraph breaks.


----------



## TUGBrian

yes, I can see the formatting and line spaces fine in the submitted review.  Will look into it, thank you!


----------



## Makai Guy

TUGBrian said:


> yes, I can see the formatting and line spaces fine in the submitted review.  Will look into it, thank you!



My guess - submitted review is plain text but when pasted into review html it lacks the specific <p> and/or <b> html codes to force line breaks for online display.


----------



## alwysonvac

TUGBrian said:


> great feedback, I can see the issue with the search keyword...hopefully thats an easy fix.  will let you know!



Thanks for fixing the search issue.

I tested my two classified ads by filling out the contact owner fill. They both generated an email with an attachment. The attachment didn't have a file extension so I didn't know which app to use to open it. Was it sent in error?

Also the first line in the email response states "New Wish Message" which seems strange for an alert for an classified ad response.

Thanks again


----------



## TUGBrian

there are no attachments sent with emails, although the TUG logo is included on all TUG notification emails, so im guessing your email client perhaps included the imbedded graphic as an attachment?

just a guess though as I dont see said attachments in messages I send to myself.

what email client are you using?


----------



## alwysonvac

alwysonvac said:


> Updates for the TUG Marketplace - Some resorts are named "Hilton Grand *Vacation* Club" instead of "Hilton Grand *Vacations* Club".



I'm still finding some without the "s"
- Elara Hilton Grand Vacation Club (Planet Hollywood Towers)
- Hilton Grand Vacation Club at Anderson Ocean Club
- Hilton Grand Vacation Club HGVC Points


----------



## alwysonvac

TUGBrian said:


> there are no attachments sent with emails, although the TUG logo is included on all TUG notification emails, so im guessing your email client perhaps included the imbedded graphic as an attachment?
> 
> just a guess though as I dont see said attachments in messages I send to myself.
> 
> what email client are you using?



Hmmm... that's possible. I'm using AOL. I'll ignore all future attachments.


----------



## TUGBrian

alwysonvac said:


> I'm still finding some without the "s"
> - Elara Hilton Grand Vacation Club (Planet Hollywood Towers)
> - Hilton Grand Vacation Club at Anderson Ocean Club
> - Hilton Grand Vacation Club HGVC Points



These have been updated on the actual resort names themselves, but we have to manually refresh the "autofill" box any time we change a resort name.  its preloaded for much faster response time vs querying the entire database for names as folks type things in.

the s's will appear the next time that task runs to refresh that preloaded data.


----------



## TUGBrian

alwysonvac said:


> Thanks for fixing the search issue.
> 
> 
> Also the first line in the email response states "New Wish Message" which seems strange for an alert for an classified ad response.
> 
> Thanks again



this has been corrected, thank you.


----------



## TUGBrian

review "blob" formatting has been corrected!


----------



## WinniWoman

*Don't like new TUG Marketplace set-tup*

Maybe I am doing something wrong, but I don't like it that now when you get a message in response to a wish ad or whatever that you have to send an email from your own private address. Used to be confidential- you could respond within the TUG message center. What if the message is from a spammer? Maybe I do not want to give out my private email initially...now I am forced to if I want to respond.

I also find it harder to navigate- can't tell exactly what is new on the watch list...

I know you have to get used to it, but so far not liking it.


----------



## Free2Roam

I don't recall ever being able to respond to a message directly from a Marketplace ad... only from a private message in the BBS/Forum side.


----------



## TUGBrian

mpumilia said:


> Maybe I am doing something wrong, but I don't like it that now when you get a message in response to a wish ad or whatever that you have to send an email from your own private address. Used to be confidential- you could respond within the TUG message center. What if the message is from a spammer? Maybe I do not want to give out my private email initially...now I am forced to if I want to respond.



This has always been how you respond to marketplace messages, no changes here have been made.




> I also find it harder to navigate- can't tell exactly what is new on the watch list...



new items are flagged as "new" on the watch list...there should be a bright yellow icon indicating what is new on those resorts you have listed there.


----------



## dioxide45

TUGBrian said:


> review "blob" formatting has been corrected!



Those are some pretty big paragraph breaks though...


----------



## TUGBrian

only shows one line break for me between sentences?


----------



## TUGBrian

scratch that, I see it now.


----------



## urban5

*Just ran across problem*

I noticed a problem with the market place ads.  When I go to my resort watch list and do a sort, it appears only my ad does not fall into the proper sort when i do a sort by weeks both ascending and descending.  My ad is #141144 for week 46 Royal Islander


----------



## TUGBrian

While I dont see a sorting error when viewing the ads for that resort and sorting by date (they all show up in order for me both backwards and forwards)....I do see some usage date passed ads that shouldnt be there...so thank you for bringing this to my attention!

reading your post again, you seem to be talking about your resort watch list?  vs the marketplace?

can you elaborate on exactly what page you are on and the error or glitch you see?  Thanks!


----------



## urban5

I initially saw it when on accessed through my watch list (mostly Mexico) and was looking at the Royal Islander.  Later I entered through the marketplace (Mexico for rent) and had the same thing occur, my week 46 was not in sequence, but found it later down the list.  Most ads will follow the sorting selection, but if you keep scrolling down you will see towards the end some ads that are out of sequence, my week 46 included.  I added my ad on 1-5-2015 so don't know if add date has any bearing on the problem.


----------



## pammex

No clue where to post this but I am trying to put a review of Dreams Villa Magna Resort in Nuevo Vallarta Nayarit Mexico but it is not listed.  Please advise..Thanks in advance


----------



## TUGBrian

urban5 said:


> I initially saw it when on accessed through my watch list (mostly Mexico) and was looking at the Royal Islander.  Later I entered through the marketplace (Mexico for rent) and had the same thing occur, my week 46 was not in sequence, but found it later down the list.  Most ads will follow the sorting selection, but if you keep scrolling down you will see towards the end some ads that are out of sequence, my week 46 included.  I added my ad on 1-5-2015 so don't know if add date has any bearing on the problem.



ah, I see that now...shall see what we can do to fix that.


----------



## TUGBrian

pammex said:


> No clue where to post this but I am trying to put a review of Dreams Villa Magna Resort in Nuevo Vallarta Nayarit Mexico but it is not listed.  Please advise..Thanks in advance



no problem pam...just email tug@tug2.net with the full name of the resort and or RCI/II code.

if its not already in the database under something else, we are happy to add it.


----------



## TUGBrian

urban5 said:


> I initially saw it when on accessed through my watch list (mostly Mexico) and was looking at the Royal Islander.  Later I entered through the marketplace (Mexico for rent) and had the same thing occur, my week 46 was not in sequence, but found it later down the list.  Most ads will follow the sorting selection, but if you keep scrolling down you will see towards the end some ads that are out of sequence, my week 46 included.  I added my ad on 1-5-2015 so don't know if add date has any bearing on the problem.



ok how bout now?

3rd times the charm aye?


----------



## urban5

TUGBrian said:


> ok how bout now?
> 
> 3rd times the charm aye?



Working as it should, thanks


----------



## TUGBrian

anytime, thank you for finding the bug!!


----------



## csxjohn

I just got an email saying "A new listing on your TUG Watch List has been added"

I used the link, signed in and no "new" icon anywhere.  Is there a delay? or should the new posting show when I get the email?


----------



## TUGBrian

should have an icon on the watch list page indicating which resort has the new item on it.  what web browser are you using?


----------



## hjtug

*exchange affiliation of resorts in database*

Maybe I am missing something.  We trade through II only.  I am used to being able to search for highly-rated II resorts by selecting a state or area in the database and skipping over the RCI resorts.  In the new format I don't see any exchange affiliation (other than gold crown, etc) even if I take the extra steps of clicking on each resort and then opening the resort information.  It would seem that now I will have to open a list of the II resorts on the II website before searching for their ratings on TUG.


----------



## TUGBrian

for all the resorts in the list, the exchange affiliation (either II or RCI) code is listed just under the rating.

could you elaborate more on the issue if this is not what you meant?  thanks!


----------



## hjtug

Thanks Brian,

Before I posted I did notice the codes but I was forgetting that they also indicate the trading company affiliation.


----------



## TUGBrian

thats ok...any and all feeback is welcome!

can rest assured that if it bugged you enough to post about it, other folks are curious as well!


----------



## csxjohn

csxjohn said:


> I just got an email saying "A new listing on your TUG Watch List has been added"
> 
> I used the link, signed in and no "new" icon anywhere.  Is there a delay? or should the new posting show when I get the email?





TUGBrian said:


> should have an icon on the watch list page indicating which resort has the new item on it.  what web browser are you using?



I'm using IE 11.

This has been OK in the past when we were experimenting with the new site but this one time it did not show.  I'll let you know in the future how it works when I get a similar email.

Thanks


----------



## TUGBrian

ok please do!


----------



## csxjohn

TUGBrian said:


> ok please do!



Got an email today, followed the link, signed in and the yellow highlight showed me that a new for sale ad has been added to Summer Bay which is on my watch list.

It says that it's going to be there for 15 days so it appears to be working now.  I have no icon showing on any of the others on my list so maybe the last email was also for an ad at Summer Bay.

Thank you.


----------



## TUGBrian

Have now added the "write review" link available from the drop down list at the top, and from the main resort reviews page.

this was a very frequent request!  =)


----------



## TUGBrian

points owners should now get much more exposure for their ads!

when you post a points for sale/rent ad, it asks you to select the home resort for your points.  this will automatically link your points ad to that resort so your points ad will show up in searches for that resort area/location etc.

this should increase traffic to points ads significantly vs folks having to specifically search thru all points ads for sale/rent previously.

*note for any of you who have points ads that were posted BEFORE the end of last year, you likely will need to go back in and edit your ad to include the home resort data so this feature will be enabled for you.


----------



## alwysonvac

Resort Review Links appear to be broken


On the Resort Review Page - http://www.tug2.com/BrowseResorts.aspx?Top TUG Resorts&top=TUG
- All links under Top Resort appear to work
- All links under Newest Reviews appear to work
- None of the Area links work. 


For example, when I click on  FL-Gulf Coast/ Orlando nothing happens  
I'm using Chrome.


----------



## TUGBrian

not able to reproduce this problem, anyone else having it?

http://www.tug2.com/BrowseResorts.aspx?FL-Gulf Coast/Orlando | Newest Reviews&area=4&new=90

this is the direct link to "newest reviews" for fl-gulf coast....it errors out for you?


----------



## alwysonvac

TUGBrian said:


> not able to reproduce this problem, anyone else having it?
> 
> http://www.tug2.com/BrowseResorts.aspx?FL-Gulf Coast/Orlando | Newest Reviews&area=4&new=90
> 
> this is the direct link to "newest reviews" for fl-gulf coast....it errors out for you?


Hi Brian,

Sorry if my previous post wasnt' clear. The links under "Newest Reviews" works for me too. 
It's the other selections listed in the left hand column that don't work for me. 
For Example: I'm assuming if I click on the word "USA-Northeast" in the left hand column, the main page would refresh and display all resorts in the Northeast. If not, then how do I get to the list of resort reviews in the USA-Northeast?


----------



## TUGBrian

clicking the link for "usa-northeast" just expands the menu further, it does not load any resorts by default.

if you wish to view the resorts, you must select a category within that section, the 2nd one down is "all resorts" which would display all resorts in the northeast.

http://tug2.com/BrowseResorts.aspx?USA - Northeast | All Resorts&area=14


----------



## alwysonvac

TUGBrian said:


> clicking the link for "usa-northeast" just expands the menu further, it does not load any resorts by default.
> 
> if you wish to view the resorts, you must select a category within that section, the 2nd one down is "all resorts" which would display all resorts in the northeast.
> 
> http://tug2.com/BrowseResorts.aspx?USA - Northeast | All Resorts&area=14



That makes sense. 
When I use the link you provided, I can see the individual states listed in the left hand column under Northeast. 

For some unknown reason, the menu doesn't expand when I click on any of those options such as "Usa-northeast". "mexico", "canada". etc 

I just tried Firefox and it expands for me there so I'll use that browser instead of Chrome when I'm in the TUG Resort Review section.


----------



## TUGBrian

weird, we test the pages in chrome, firefox, ie, and safari...the functionality exists in all of them.

trying to think what would cause your browser to not allow that expansion along the left side menu bar.


----------



## csxjohn

I had a need to see last years timeshare calendar.  When I went to the TUG calendar I did not have an option to look back, just this year and forward.

I did a google search and was able to find last year on Timesharing 2000 after looking at a couple other popular sites first.

Would this be something hard to include or am I the only one in the world that needed this?  

Thanks


----------



## TUGBrian

ill have to see if we can add last years option to the list.


----------

